
“Is That a PITA in Your Pocket?” – David Gerrold (1999) - thansz
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZYgFbYVoAA0hHT.jpg:large
======
ohjeez
[https://twitter.com/estherschindler/status/97900524945223270...](https://twitter.com/estherschindler/status/979005249452232704)

